# My First Smokeout! Thanks All



## Rollin_Again (Oct 24, 2006)

I just wanted to thank everyone for all the great posts that helped make my first smokeout a huge success!! I have always loved BBQ and finally decided to buy a real smoker. I went to BBQ's Galore and picked up my first smoker with offset firebox, a bag of lump charcoal, and some pecan wood. I was worried about the results since this was my first attempt at smoking meat but after reading many great posts in this forum I felt that everthing would be ok. I bought a 10 lb beef shoulder from BJ's Wholesale club and dry rubbed the night before. I woke up at 6 am to start the fire and smoked that sucker low and slow all day. To my wife's extreme displeasure, I drank ice cold beer most of the day while patiently waiting for my prize  

The final result was excellent and all the guests raved about the food. The brined cherry chipotle chicken also turned out spectacular. Thanks again to everyone who has contributed to this forum....YOU GUYS ROCK! I can't wait to try my hand at Salmon and Turkey!!!

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 24, 2006)

Congratulations, Rollin.  Looks good!


----------



## Rollin_Again (Oct 24, 2006)

It really turned out much better than I expected. I cooked it a little more well done than I normally like since my family and friends will only eat it this way.  Next time I will cook it MY WAY and they can bring some hot dogs !!!  BTW...I never knew that beer was so good for breakfast...ha ha ha made me feel like I was in college again !  

Rollin


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 24, 2006)

Well look at that beeeeaauuuutiful smoke ring!!!!!!  Being a true blue (rah rah Carolina 'lina - oops, sorry) - being a true blue Carolina girl I have always smoked pork butts (and beer butt chicken).

I don't know much about a beef shoulder so I am going to ask in-depth questions.

I assume there was some fat on the outside of the meat along with some fat on the inside?
How long did you cook it?
What temp did you cook it to?
What kind of beer goes best while "watching the water boil"?  
Brined cherry chipotle chicken?  
I assume you will be ever so gracious and share that recipe? 

Question to anyone who has smoked both - does beef "pull" like pork i.e., if you cook to an internal temp of 190 - 200 it becomes pullable versus sliceable?


----------



## Rollin_Again (Oct 24, 2006)

To answer your questions there was a good thick layer of fat on the topside of the meat but the bottom side only had moderate marbling. I never would have thought to cook a beef shoulder until I watched a BBQ university program on PBS where the host cooked a massive beef shoulder called a clod (18 lbs) I actually was going to buy a brisket but could only find flat cuts at most of the stores so as a last ditch effort I went to the wholesale club and found this beef shoulder and decided to give it a try. There was several nice thick lines of fat running through the middle of the meat but was fairly lean with light marbling otherwise. Despite this, the meat turned out wonderfully tender and was not the least bit dry. I smoked the meat between 220-240 degrees for about 5 hours and then allowed another 5 hours without smoke (internal temp @170 before resting...Next time I will pull it at 160 to get a more medium temp)  

The best beer to drink while waiting is simply the "ICE COLD" variety (although I was personally drinking Blue Moon Ale) Like I said before the ole' gal was not too happy to kiss me since I smelled of smoke and beer most of the day but that didn't matter since my mind was on the food and cold beer.

As for the Cherry Chipolte seasoning, it was a dry rub I applied to the cut up whole chicken which brined overnight. I picked up the rub at BBQ's galore (John Henry's Brand.) It was great!

Here is the link to some of the rubs 

http://www.johnhenrysfoodproducts.com/gourmetblends.asp

Rollin


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 25, 2006)

aaaaaaa - Blue Moon - we sell a ton of it where I work.  

Thanks for the link.  It just takes smoking any kind of meat one time and then you realize there's nothing to fear.  The only thing is underdoneness when it comes to pork.  It reaches an internal temp of 200 - then it's pullable and wonderful!!!!  

A friend smoked a brisket once - it was pretty flat too - it was wonderful!!

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 25, 2006)

Man! That looks good. Congrats.


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 25, 2006)

Rollin welcome to DC.  I can tell by the picture that your First Smokeout was a great success.

Looking at the picture is making me hungry.


----------



## ironchef (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice job. My first smokeout was a little different though.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Oct 25, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Nice job. My first smokeout was a little different though.


 I hear ya...

That is a fine piece of smoked meat, good job.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 26, 2006)

Was this tender when sliced vertically or did you slice it across the grain. I'll have to look at the whole shoulder--haven't ever seen it to my knowledge. 

We used to make what we called Texas steak--took a shoulder roast, peppered it and beat it on both sides with a metal meat mallet. Then grilled. It was good--had had it that way a couple of places in Texas.

I highly recommend a sirloin tip for a cut of beef to smoke. Unless you do a boneless rib roast. The sirloin tip needs to be sliced across the grain thinly.
That is a really nice smoke ring. A little shorter time next time, as you said.
And no, KitchenElf, you can't do beef to that temp. It doesn't have enough fat and collagen to keep it moist like pork. You can braise it and pull it, as you undoubtedly know.
And when smoking a brisket I think it takes some smoking and then wrapping in foil and steaming to get it really tender.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Oct 26, 2006)

What a yummy looking roast, congrats to you for a job well done.


----------



## Corey123 (Oct 26, 2006)

Yes!!!

Let me have some. My dear late brother used to cook out an awful lot. He loved to BBQ!! He earned the knickname Grillmaster! Because he did it so well and EVERYBODY love his cooking!

Boy, I wish that he was still alive!! I miss him a lot.


~Corey123.


----------



## mugsy27 (Oct 26, 2006)

i have 2 questions as i am interested in becoming a smoker.

1.  what make / model smoker did u buy (i have a bbq galore across the street from me).

2.  can you still smoke in the cold, windy, winter months...or should i just wait till spring to make my purchase?


----------



## Corey123 (Oct 26, 2006)

You CAN smokeout in the winter, if you like to brave the cold and the snow.

My brother did when he live here in Boston. But he would often duck inside from the porch to seek relief from the cold.


~Corey123.


----------



## mugsy27 (Oct 26, 2006)

i dont mind the cold at all...im more curious if they will hold a good, even temp for hours on end with all the cold wind variables?


----------

